
Show HN: Conway's Game of Life Synthethized into Music - caspervonb
http://melodyoflife.pw
======
Jaruzel
I like this, but can you add a randomizer to create some starting seed blocks
?

~~~
caspervonb
Will do, along with a pause button too as it's pretty hard if not impossible
to draw a glider gun right now ;)

~~~
caspervonb
Added both.

~~~
Jaruzel
Hours of Fun! Love it :)

